# epson 1080ub



## sweetc6 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi guys this is my first post.I recently bought a epson 1080ub as my first projector.I looked at a few and this projector had a amazing picture so I bought it.Hopefully this a good projector.Does anyone here know off this epson or have one.I am using the default settings right now,does this need to be calibrated? thanks Gary


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Garry 

Yeah I have it and made a small review *HERE*. I like it very much...a good deal :T

Pls feel free to ask whatever you need to know. I'll help if I can.


----------



## sweetc6 (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent review Ahmed This is the kind of info I am looking for. thanks Gary


----------



## thetheaterguys (Feb 20, 2009)

We have been an Epson dealer for 4 years. I contribute most of my success to the quality of their home theater projectors. Every year they impress me again and again. When we put our Pro1080UB demo up about a year ago, out of the box I was blown away. We recently replaced it with the new 7500UB and it got even better. You have a great projector and should be satisfied for years to come.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sure. I had the bulb replaced after 1388 hours as it suddenly stopped working. Great customer support as well!


----------



## thetheaterguys (Feb 20, 2009)

We have sold over 30 Pro1080UBs in the last 12 months and have had no problems. Epson customer support has been excellent for the couple of times we have had to contact them. I would be happy to help you resolve your problem if you want.


----------

